# Spray plane flyby (which one?)



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 28, 2011)

Was headed into town this morning and wasn't finding much to mush shots of but then just as I turned off the Hawkcreek road onto Cottonwood road up in the sage brush and wheatfields up on top here comes a local spray plane from Davenport doing his job so I just had to pull over jump out and MUSH a few 

Thinkin about printing one of these out and giving it to the pilot just cause I thought he might like it. Which one do you like the best? #1 , 2, or 3


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 28, 2011)

Then one right there as he goes by


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 28, 2011)

Then there he goes.

   I kind of know which one I like best but what do you see that makes one better then the other? I don't know the guy in the plane but just thought he might like one of these and figure I can find out who he is and maybe give him a print he'd like of his plane in action. As I started to leave he came by again and I stuck my hand out the window and gave him a waggin thumbs up and he let me know he saw me and gave me a wing wagle as he went by


----------



## lisa1914 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wonderful pictures


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice pics. Use to sit and watch those guys all the time.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2011)

Mikey, if I were him, I'd like any of them, but me personally, prefer the 2nd one, it looks like you caught him at "juuuust" the right moment, like he is suspended in time, nice background, all over good pic!!


----------



## Hoss (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice shooting Mike.  I believe that these call for one of those three photo frames with photos right to left as you have them.  Course that might be just me cause I can't make up my mind which one I like.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Mikey, if I were him, I'd like any of them, but me personally, prefer the 2nd one, it looks like you caught him at "juuuust" the right moment, like he is suspended in time, nice background, all over good pic!!


 
Thanks Keebs us great mind just think alike don't we 



Hoss said:


> Nice shooting Mike. I believe that these call for one of those three photo frames with photos right to left as you have them. Course that might be just me cause I can't make up my mind which one I like.


 
Hoss not sure how to do that but it a COOL idea  Can I just take these into the local shot with a keoso (sp) or can I do this with Photoshop and print it out myself?  Can't aford a lot of cash ( spending all my money lately on fuel for the tractor )


----------



## Nugefan (Jun 28, 2011)

I like the first one best but all of em are very cool ...


----------



## Crickett (Jun 28, 2011)

Hoss said:


> Nice shooting Mike.  I believe that these call for one of those three photo frames with photos right to left as you have them.  Course that might be just me cause I can't make up my mind which one I like.




That's what I was thinking before I even scrolled down to look @ the photos. 


Nice shots Mike! Whatever you decide I'm sure the pilot will be happy to get it.


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 28, 2011)

I voted #1 - I like the sense it gives of going somewhere because of the open space in front of it.  And the spray shows much more too!

I agree with Hoss.   Print him out one of each and let him put them in one collage frame with 3 cutouts so you can see the progression of movement from right to left.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 28, 2011)

wvdawg said:


> I voted #1 - I like the sense it gives of going somewhere because of the open space in front of it. And the spray shows much more too!
> 
> I agree with Hoss. Print him out one of each and let him put them in one collage frame with 3 cutouts so you can see the progression of movement from right to left.


 

Just got back from town and talked with the pilot so I'm going to see what I can do and maybe see iffin he has a plane I can take Rebecca for a ride in


----------



## Hoss (Jun 28, 2011)

Mike, you can get frames that hold three photos like this one only horizontal.
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Canopy-8-x-14-Collage-Frame-Black-Walnut/15657439
Look around, you can usually find some pretty inexpensive ones.  Printing 4 X 6 is usually pretty inexpensive too.  You then just line em up coming through going.  I think he'd enjoy that set up.

Hoss


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jun 28, 2011)

I liked the first pic with the spray and the "action", but that 2nd pic was taken at just the perfect time.  The prop is stopped, it looks like the plane is just hanging there, and you can see the silhouette of the pilot.


----------



## quinn (Jun 28, 2011)

I like them all but i think the 2 nd one is the one I like the most!


----------



## carver (Jun 29, 2011)

#2 for me too Mike,Just like Keebs said "juuuust the right moment"


----------



## cornpile (Jun 29, 2011)

Dang ,they are all smokin.# 2 no wait a sec # 1,ahh # 3.....
OK OK # 2 then !!!!! Great action shootin,Mike


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 2, 2011)

I agree with several others.  I really like Photo #2 because it shows more details that also include a fantastic landscape behind the plane too.  All three are neat photos though.


----------



## cramer (Jul 3, 2011)

I voted #1 but all three have captured unique properties.
# 1 shows all of the action of the plane  from prop to dust
# 2 is "suspended in time" with the pilot in view
# 3 makes you think " that was cool " to see in person

Thanks for sharing


----------



## fishfryer (Jul 3, 2011)

Number two is my pick.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for the coments and here's what I did, I printed and 8x11 of #2 and a  4x6 of 1 and 3 then went in and gave them to the pilot who might have been 30 YsO (not his plane a company plane) he thought it was COOL but his 1st coment on them was "Dang I'm way to high! I need to get lower to the ground.Hope the boss don't notice!"


----------

